# Don't feel so good.



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

There was I, icing the butterfly cake for twin2 for the twins birthday party tomorrow.  The butter icing tasted quite nice, as did the jelly diamonds, icing sugar flowers, chocolate buttons...........

I then had to butterice, 36 fairy cakes, with red, yellow and green icing, and make the blue icing for the sky.  I am doing a "balloons in the sky" cake for twin1.  By the time I tasted the jelly "balloon strings", that holds the balloons, I was beginning to fell sick.

I really can’t face all the left over icing.

Lorna


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Not suprised after testing all those things     hope they have a wonderful Birthday.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Send it this way ! Ive just microwaved an out of date low fat chocolate pudding so much did I need sugar!!!


----------

